# Oto with red gills/stomach



## Endaar

Hi All,

I need some help with an oto that I think is sick.

I've got a 14 gallon cube tank housing two guppies and a few snails. The water parameters are pretty much perfect.

About ten days ago we added two otos. One died within 24 hours. I now know they are difficult fish to acclimate, so I'll write the death off to the shock of a new tank. However, the remaining oto recently developed a lot of red on his gills/stomach. The guppies seem fine.

I did some research and it sounded like this could be bacterial gill disease, so I started treating with Erythromycin (API). I'm on dose 3 of 4, and while the oto looks a little better, I'm not sure if that's just wishful thinking on my part.

The oto's behavior seems OK. He's relatively active, pecks at whatever algae is around, and other than the red color I wouldn't have thought anything was wrong. I can't really tell if he's eating though - there is not a lot of green algae for him, but he doesn't make any attempt to go for either flakes or algae pellets.

I intend to finish the current treatment, but I'm not sure if its actually doing anything, and if it's not, what's my next step?

Thanks much,
James


----------



## holly12

Can you post a pic? (I know it's hard, since the gills are on the underside, but at least we could see the gills and stomach at once). Oto's have pinkish gills, so are you sure it's not just the colouring? I've heard people say that their oto's go through a 'colour change or transparency' stage, where they are paler in colour and their gills are seen more.

As for the stomach, is it bright red? Pinkish? Or is it a red streaking (which would indicate infection). Is it fat like it should be?

Here's a pic of an Oto with pink gills, who is totally healthy: Oto with red gills!!! Help! Is that what yours looks like?

Try to post a pic, and maybe we can help a bit more. 

As for food, they eat algae but some are very hard to get to eat flakes or algae wafers. Try blanching some zucchini and putting that in the tank. Mine love it. 

Once you figure out if your Oto is indeed sick and you fix the problem, or if you find out he's healthy, you should consider getting 1 or 2 more. They like to be in groups.


----------



## jrman83

What does pretty much perfect water mean? What is the readings for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate? Do a drip acclimation for new fish and they will do better.


----------



## Endaar

After 20 minutes, these are the best pictures we could get. He absolutely refused to suck himself to the glass, lol.





When we noticed the redness a few days ago, both the gills and the area between them was dark red. Now, the gills are still dark, but the area between them is a bit lighter. Overall though, definitely darker than the picture from the other link. There's no streaking though.

The description of a transparency 'stage' does make some sense. He's rather clear, which is part of why the red stands out - you can see some of it from above.

Assuming he's OK, we will get another pair for some company. And we'll definitely try the zucchini.

Thanks much,
James


----------



## Endaar

jrman83 said:


> What does pretty much perfect water mean? What is the readings for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate? Do a drip acclimation for new fish and they will do better.


0/0/5 in order.

I will definitely drip acclimate whatever fish we get going forward.

Thanks,
James


----------



## susankat

Looks a little like an injury.


----------



## James0816

I've seen this on several Oto's including my own. It has never been an issue and had went away on it's own. As to the cause, can't really say for sure but do know that it's not red gill disease. You'll want to run some active carbon in your filter to remove the meds that you put in the tank.


----------



## mk4gti

James0816 said:


> I've seen this on several Oto's including my own. It has never been an issue and had went away on it's own. As to the cause, can't really say for sure but do know that it's not red gill disease. You'll want to run some active carbon in your filter to remove the meds that you put in the tank.


I have otos in most of my tanks, like 15 in total. I agree with james sometimes you see them looking like that sometimes they dont. I dont think its anything to worry about and i would run some AC to remove the meds just as james suggested.


----------



## Endaar

Well, for whatever reason, he's looking much better today. I did a 25% water change and replaced the carbon filter (it was removed), so hopefully things are good. Thanks for the help.

James


----------



## holly12

Good to hear. Good luck with the new Oto's when you get them.


----------



## Copachick

Hey there
Im glad to see this post because I tried one of my own and I didnt get an answer. My Oto looked exactly like that. I woke up one morning and he was all red in the same place as yours was and kind of swollen like maybe he hurt himself. After a water change and a few days went by, it started clearing up. A few days later he died :-( I saw there was still some red onm his mouth/underneath him as he was floating. Poor little guy. Ive had them for a long time too!


----------

